# In a search for classical music



## gii (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, i like sad classical music pieces like moonlight sonata by beethoven
,prelude in e minor by chopin, Gnossienne No. 1 by Erik Satie and i search for other beautiful pieces like those ones.
So if you are familiar with such pieces please comment, thank you.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dvorak Romantic pieces, especially the Larghetto movement.

Dvoraks chamber music mostly fullfill your criteria, but I would wait with the string quartets.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Tågen letter by Carl Nielsen. (The fog is lifting) Just amazing


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------

